
Females seeking partner can tell whether males experienced adolescence stress - sethbannon
https://m.phys.org/news/2017-01-females-sex-partner-males-experienced.html
======
chmaynard
If I were a male rat living in a cage in Binghamton, NY, I'd be stressed out
too.

